# white line around print (dtg - gtx pro brother machine)



## Fanny1973 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello, I can not find how to take away the white line around my designs. I put the shoke on "0" and that's the best result i can get. 
When my supplier make it , i think with the same dtg machine , he don't have the white line. He is using the same file to print. 
I can not ask him how he did it. 
First picture is print from supplier
last picture print is mine. 

Can someone help me with this isue ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you able to enter a negative number? -1?


----------



## Fanny1973 (Sep 7, 2021)

do you mean in one of these settings ?


----------



## 8igg135 (Dec 14, 2009)

You want to increase the choke setting. With the choke set to 0 the program will not jog the underbase in. The more you increase the choke, the more it jogs the underbase in. Don't increase it too much or it will be noticeable.


----------



## Fanny1973 (Sep 7, 2021)

8igg135 said:


> You want to increase the choke setting. With the choke set to 0 the program will not jog the underbase in. The more you increase the choke, the more it jogs the underbase in. Don't increase it too much or it will be noticeable.


now it's on 0 , do I have to put it higher ?


----------



## Fanny1973 (Sep 7, 2021)

first print is shoke 10 and second shoke 6 
6 is better but stil a line around the pompom of the hat


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Maybe due to printer margins. Do you have a borderless printing feature?


----------



## 8igg135 (Dec 14, 2009)

When you export the file to .PNG, check your anti-aliasing and make sure that's turned on. Brother recommends setting files up _without_ anti-aliasing but I have found the prints come out with more white around the edges so I always have anti-aliasing turned on and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Makadatshert (Dec 19, 2021)

Increase "choke" , you might need to perform a print alignment or print registration on the system. Also insure that your print height is close to 2 milimeters....
If all else fails, try printing in UNIDIRECTIONAL....if the print looks good in UNI then you probably have a "Print Height" issue....printing too high above the garment.


----------



## FSGraphics (Dec 26, 2019)

With the GTX, do you have a separate program for maintenance / alignment?










With our GT-381, we have a program called "Brother GT-3 Maintenance" in our Brother GT-3 Tools. This walks you through printing a series of black squares over white squares and allows you to make adjustments to help with white/color alignment.


----------

